
Ask HN: Which internet option you use when you are on biz trip to USA? - symbolepro
I just saw T mobile tourist plan. 3 weeks @ 30$. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;prepaid-phones.t-mobile.com&#x2F;prepaid-international-tourist-plan<p>Are there any other options?
======
pacavaca
Cricket is quite cheap too.
[https://www.cricketwireless.com/](https://www.cricketwireless.com/) The price
should be comparable to T-mobile, but they run on top of a different network
(AT&T). Not sure which one is better though.

------
stephenr
My Thai phone service has a deal for price capped all-you-can-eat mobile data
roaming, so I used that (and had several colleagues use it as a hot spot).

